# PRIORITY OCCUPATIONS Listed.



## kkmm (Sep 16, 2008)

On 28 November 2008, Immigration Canada has published a list of PRIORITY OCCUPATIONS for immigration application to Canada. All immigration applications under this priority list will be processed within 6-12 months as compared to 36 months. However under the new regulation the application is filed in Canada as opposed to Overseas.

We are providing a list of the main occupational title of the PRIORITY OCCUPATIONS below. Each main occupational title includes related occupations. We have determined that you qualify under the main occupational title or an occupation related to the main occupational title.

PRIORITY OCCUPATIONS:

· 0111: Financial Managers
· 0213: Computer and Information Systems Managers
· 0311: Managers in Health Care
· 0631: Restaurant and Food Service Managers
· 0632: Accommodation Service Managers
· 0711: Construction Managers
· 1111: Financial Auditors and Accountants
· 2113: Geologists, Geochemists and Geophysicists
· 2143: Mining Engineers
· 2144: Geological Engineers
· 2145: Petroleum Engineers
· 3111: Specialist Physicians
· 3112: General Practitioners and Family Physicians
· 3141: Audiologists and Speech Language Pathologists
· 3143: Occupational Therapists
· 3142: Physiotherapists
· 3151: Head Nurses and Supervisors
· 3152: Registered Nurses
· 3215: Medical Radiation Technologists
· 3233: Licensed Practical Nurses
· 4121: University Professors
· 4131: College and Other Vocational Instructors
· 6241: Chefs
· 6242: Cooks
· 7213: Contractors and Supervisors, Pipefitting Trades
· 7215: Contractors and Supervisors, Carpentry Trades
· 7217: Contractors and Supervisors, Heavy Construction Equipment Crews
· 7241: Electricians (Except Industrial and Power System)
· 7242: Industrial Electricians
· 7251: Plumbers
· 7252: Steamfitters, Pipe fitters and Sprinkler System Installers
· 7265: Welders and Related Machine Operators
· 7312: Heavy-Duty Equipment Mechanics
· 7371: Crane Operators
· 7372: Drillers and Blasters – Surface Mining, Quarrying and Construction
· 8221: Supervisors, Mining and Quarrying
· 8222: Supervisors, Oil and Gas Drilling and Service
· 9212: Supervisors, Petroleum, Gas and Chemical Processing and Utilities


The new regulation is in effect and allows us to file an application now. You should be aware that the new changes in the immigration regulations are not supported by all political parties in Canada. There is an attempt by the opposition parties to take control of parliament on a no – confidence vote at end January 2009. There is the real possibility that the new immigration regulation may be changed by an incoming Government.

However, all applications filed before there is a change in the law must be treated in accordance with the existing law. So if any client falls within the PRIORITY list, there is a great opportunity to file your immigration application before the law changes. Any application filed will be finalized within a period of 6-12 months and you have the opportunity to become Canadian Permanent Residents in 2009.

------------------------------------------------------------

I hope this information will help several of us who are thinking to move to Canada. Thank you and wishing everyone on this forum all the best.


----------



## Alminka (Jul 11, 2008)

This latest list or 38 occupations contains 10 medical. However, medical doctors from around the world should know that even though Canadian government may be seducing you to come to work in Canada, it is in fact not the government who provides license to medical practice. The Royal College of Physicians which does the trick will not accept your documents for assessment unless you have graduated from a med school in US, UK, Australia and some schools in Hong Kong, Switzerland and Scotland. If a doctor comes from any other country, s/he will have to re-start his/her medical education in Canada from zero

Source: http://www.rcpsc.medical.org/residency/certification/img_e.php


----------



## miraculousmedal (Nov 26, 2008)

Alminka said:


> This latest list or 38 occupations contains 10 medical. However, medical doctors from around the world should know that even though Canadian government may be seducing you to come to work in Canada, it is in fact not the government who provides license to medical practice. The Royal College of Physicians which does the trick will not accept your documents for assessment unless you have graduated from a med school in US, UK, Australia and some schools in Hong Kong, Switzerland and Scotland. If a doctor comes from any other country, s/he will have to re-start his/her medical education in Canada from zero
> 
> Source: International Medical Graduates (IMG)


How about nurses? I have nurse friends who wanted to apply but they are graduates from Taiwan and Philippines but some are experienced in Taiwan, Philippines and Singapore. 

Thanks in advance.


----------



## Jade (Dec 3, 2008)

miraculousmedal said:


> How about nurses? I have nurse friends who wanted to apply but they are graduates from Taiwan and Philippines but some are experienced in Taiwan, Philippines and Singapore.
> 
> Thanks in advance.



Hi 

Nurses will be welcomed from anywhere.
However, they will have to undergo and exam to receive a local license to practice.
one cannot work without a license.
unlike doctors, nurses are welcomed and recieve a lot of help ( financially) to receive the license.

Jade


----------



## miraculousmedal (Nov 26, 2008)

Jade said:


> Hi
> 
> Nurses will be welcomed from anywhere.
> However, they will have to undergo and exam to receive a local license to practice.
> ...


Thank you very much, Jade.

Merry Christmas.... 
Jocelyn


----------



## kkmm (Sep 16, 2008)

miraculousmedal said:


> Thank you very much, Jade.
> 
> Merry Christmas....
> Jocelyn


Hummm it means all doctors should go as nurses  I wish I must be a nurse then but unfortunately I am not


----------



## frenchie (Dec 12, 2008)

I am a revenue auditor not a financial one (is there a true difference?), would that be good enough?


----------

